# AEP times



## GaryBlaine (Oct 12, 2016)

When does the AEP ponds open up? Any Ponds more productive consistently than others? Looking to come up from KY in April.


----------



## Flathead76 (May 2, 2010)

They will be open in April.


----------



## homepiece (May 11, 2007)

Access to some ponds is open year round, but there are gates to others that do not open until late april/early may.


----------

